# Miracle Gro ?'s



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I was at HD a couple days ago and they had Miracle Gro Organin compound. I was just wondering if I could use this to mix with some moses and put it as my substrate and background?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

What were the ingredients in this 'organic' miracle gro?

-Matt


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I didn't look at the ingredients, I just saw organic. It was in a brownish bag. I didn't buy it, but I was hoping I could work on my tank this weekend.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Label

http://www.scotts.com/smg/products/Miracle-Gro/soil/in_container/pdf/mgOrganicChoicePottingMix.pdf


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

People are often mesmerized by the word organic. Cyanide's organic. Salmonella, E. coli and smallpox are organic. There are countless organic substances that can kill anything that walks this earth. I'm not saying it's unsafe, I just don't want anybody jumping to conclusions because of the name.


----------



## swirlygig (Dec 4, 2008)

using cocoa fiber, fertilized with things like egg shells and fish scraps would probably work better no?


----------



## Thinair (Aug 27, 2005)

Unless you're growing a fussy little orchid which you might spritz with seabird guano once in a while, you don't need to fertilize at all... Frog poop, dead fruit flies, and things like that are all you'll need. You will be trimming plants regularly so they don't pop the glass of your viv anyway without fertilizing a bit...


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

What do you think about Black Earth? Where can I purchase this at? I know my HD didn't have it, but I have not checked Lowes yet. Mix some black earth with a couple types of mosses and maybe a little bit of coco fiber


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ya a lot of fertilizers say they are organic, but that doesnt mean they are good for anything but plants. like the biodegradable fertilizers that contain a lot of nitrate and phosphate, good for plants in your garden....horrible for ANY aquatic eco systems. which is specifically why wetlands are being polluted so much. because people keep buying fertilizer.

i wouldnt use it. like what was already said, you will have all the nutrients added to your substrate you need.

what about that dyna grow fertilizer from black jungle? isnt that supposed to be ok?


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

What if I did coco fiber, sph. moss, and orchid bark? Would that work fr a good substrate?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Start reading up on substrates. Do a search on it.

The Atlanta Botanical Garden substrate (ABG) is a good one to check out.

By the way - moss is overrated. Just about any good substrate will eventually grow moss. It's just a matter of patience. I haven't added moss to a tank in 10 years - and every one of my tanks has moss in it. Maybe not a "carpet" of moss - but moss growing in many places.

s


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm using this recipe (the one labeled "Tropical Forest Litter") for my viv: Amphibian Articles - Substrate Mixtures for the Vivarium

I won't be following it exactly though... I baked my leaves before adding them and my inert sand is white rather than black . I'm planning to seed with springtails and a few redworms prior to planting which will start me off with some decent fertilizer. I considered several options for organic plant fertilizers at first... Think of it this way.... Vitamin C is good for you right? If you have no vitamin C in your diet you get Scurvy, but if you have too much you could have heart failure or a stroke (among other things). 

I know... that example is a little dramatic but it's how I came to the realization that not all things organic (or even necessary to life) are always safe.


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the link Marina. I will mix this up this weekend!!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Watch out for white sand. It may resemble small insects and the frogs may try to eat it.

s


----------



## Matt (May 16, 2008)

Marina, the red worms- I have a red worm composting bin, which I love. However, they eat everything, and turn it into black sludge. Now I've mixed that compost in small ratios to other substrate mixes just recently, and hopefully that works out well. But, I would definitely not want the worms to be in my viv. They reproduce fairly quickly, and can eat their body weight every day. I have a feeling they would turn your entire substrate into a compact mess within 3-6 months. It would be rich soil, but have no drainage. You can try it, because some plants would love the soil and do very well, but others may not survive. I'd recommend keeping them in a seperate worms-only box to make your fertilizer.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I prefer to not have red worms in my enclosures not only because of what they do to the substrates (and leaf litter) but because red worms are typically Eisenia and the secretions of Eisenia are toxic to a lot of vertebrates. 

Ed


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ed said:


> I prefer to not have red worms in my enclosures not only because of what they do to the substrates (and leaf litter) but because red worms are typically Eisenia and the secretions of Eisenia are toxic to a lot of vertebrates.
> 
> Ed


I rest my case.


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't plan on adding worms, I will add springtails though. Good or bad?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Great - just make sure you don't add white sand (and yeah, I know that wasn't you) if you're doing springtails. White sand and springtails would look pretty much identical.

s


gthorpe2 said:


> I don't plan on adding worms, I will add springtails though. Good or bad?


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I think what I'm going to do is make my substrate with coco fiber, sphagnum moss, and orchid bark. How does that sound? Should I add anything else? If so, what is your suggestion?


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

sounds like a good mix.


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

It worked great!!! I used a whole block of coco fiber, Half bag of sphagnum moss (Small bag) and half bag of orchid bark (small bag). I used that for the background on my 44 gallon corner tank, and It coverd both back walls, and now I'm going to add some leaf liter to the rest of the mix and use it for the ground.

Thanks for everyones help!!!


----------

